# belly aches with type 1



## lola67 (May 24, 2012)

hi there....im a mum of a 8 year boy called Jayden, he has had type 1 for a year now. Its under control with his insulin and a carb counting diet, with loads of football training in between. There seems to be a problem since febuary when he stared having thses belly aches, which turned out to be a water infection, but the last 2 weeks he has been complaining again!! I've got a really good doctor whos seen him but cant find anything wrong with him  Does anyone else suffer with this problem or any idea's???


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2012)

Hi lola67, welcome to the forum  I'm sorry to hear of your little one's complaints but not being a parent myself (and only being diagnosed aged 49!) I'm not much help there - hopefully some of our parents will be able to give you some better advice or suggestions. It's not something I have suffered from just from insulin - is he on any other medications or does he have any allergies? What insulin regime is he on? 

In case you are not aware, there is an excellent UK website called Children with Diabetes - they operate an email list, but someone there may also be able to help, many of our members are also members there.

Do you have Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas? If not it's well worth getting a copy as it covers all aspects of Type 1 very well, and may be able to give you some clues.

I hope that, whatever it is, he is feeling much better soon


----------



## MrAutoimmune (May 25, 2012)

*I get that as well sometimes*

I had a 'belly ache', and I researched online. But the belly ache was accompanied with diarrhea, my doctor said it could be numerous things ranging from an infection to allergy, to a complication of diabetes. 
I believe it may be celliac disease where I am allergic to gluten, as it is a autoimmune disease like diabetes(t1), that means type ones are slightly higher risk of developing that.
All it is where you can't eat gluten.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2012)

Could it be another UTI? - what are his BGs like?

Cos loads of UTIs and/or thrush are a good sign for many T1's (including me) that our BG is running too high for too long.

But it could be a kidney infection - or even a grumbling appendix so don't ignore it.  

I remember our eldest granddaughter (she was 8) being treated for a UTI, then a kidney infection, then her mother taking her back to the GP who examined her then said, did you come in the car Mrs R?  Oh good, well in that case could you please take her straight to the Children's Ward at the Hospital, who I will telephone whilst you get there - because she's got acute appendicitis!  They reckoned there that the only thing that had stopped it bursting and being peritonitis were the AB's she'd been given for the UTI .....

I hope it isn't of course.


----------



## jonburmingham (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Lola67

I had the same problem with my little girl, Fayth, 7, not long after she was diagnosed (Dec 2011).

We took her to the docs and spoke to the DN but they couldn't explain it.

It has gone now but we put it down to her finally getting the insulin she needed but was missing.

Not a great help for you I know but if it is the same then it should't be too much to worry about. Like I say, all is ok now.

Hope it is ok for you and Jayden too. Keep us posted on his progress and welcome to the board 

Jon


----------

